# Can your substrate "wear out"?



## jeffrey richard (Jan 10, 2007)

I have a 55 gallon tank ... 4 inches quartz aquarium gravel that was initially set up with Aqua Pharm laterite (per the directions). It has been up for 3 years. I have tab fertilized over the years too ... Can this get used up over time? What is the best way to keep you substate vitalized?


----------



## yildirim (Nov 25, 2004)

IMO, substrat has always been a part of my viewing pleasure and I believed that the only important thing about it is that, it must be easy to plant and it should hold the roots tightly. Therefore I only use 1-2 mm sized sand with a thickness of around 2 inches. Whether it is used up or not, I do not pay to much attention because my water column is always rich in all nutrients and all the plants I keep are capable of taking nutrients in trough their leaves.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

jeffrey, I think this link will interest you.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...rojects/29862-diy-reviving-old-substrate.html

I believe that it is important to have a substrate that has the necessary nutrients. After all, many plants are found growing emersed rather than submersed, and in those situations, all their nutrients come from their roots. It is my belief that that's why substrates like AquaSoil are extremely successful at growing plants with thick, lush growth. That said, it's been shown by many members here that you could achieve very similar results with an inert substrate.


----------



## Glouglou (Feb 21, 2006)

*End of time...*

Yes, any substrate will wear out sometime, but this where CEC, (cation exchange capacity) is important.

http://hubcap.clemson.edu/~blpprt/bobweb/BOBWEB23.HTM

A soil with a good CEC will capture and hold nutrients and will probably take a long time to wear out.


----------

